# '97 BodyFitment



## aven2rus (Nov 18, 2004)

I just purchased a '97 Sentra to buildup for my 15 yearold and new to the Nissans.
Do body kits that fit 200SX fit Sentra? I found one that was the same part numbers but not all are that way.
What are the major differances?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

the bumpers will line up, but im not sure about the side skirts


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

aven2rus said:


> I just purchased a '97 Sentra to buildup for my 15 yearold and new to the Nissans.
> Do body kits that fit 200SX fit Sentra? I found one that was the same part numbers but not all are that way.
> What are the major differances?
> Thanks,
> Tom



The kits are the same. Some of the side skirts fit as well.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

aven2rus said:


> I just purchased a '97 Sentra to buildup for my 15 yearold and new to the Nissans.
> Do body kits that fit 200SX fit Sentra? I found one that was the same part numbers but not all are that way.
> What are the major differances?
> Thanks,
> Tom


for the sentra(4dr) they only sell one type of sie skirts, the extreme, but for the 200sx(2dr) they have different ones. Plus you wont find rear clear lights for the 200sx


----------



## FilthyImp (Oct 18, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> for the sentra(4dr) they only sell one type of sie skirts, the extreme, but for the 200sx(2dr) they have different ones. Plus you wont find rear clear lights for the 200sx



The rear clear lights I believe you can find on Ebay. I dont know if it will fit right or how it would look, but I believe they do have them on ebay. I know for sure they have the clear, carbon fiber tail lights, I wanted to get them for my 200SX, but i'm broke, so I gotta keep on dreamin.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

FilthyImp said:


> The rear clear lights I believe you can find on Ebay. I dont know if it will fit right or how it would look, but I believe they do have them on ebay. I know for sure they have the clear, carbon fiber tail lights, I wanted to get them for my 200SX, but i'm broke, so I gotta keep on dreamin.



200SX tail lights and Sentra tail lights are different. I highly doubt that you'll ever find ALCHEESIES(aka altezza, euros or whatever other corny name!) for a 200SX. Trying to find a pair of those is like trying to find Michael Jackson's original nose!


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> 200SX tail lights and Sentra tail lights are different. I highly doubt that you'll ever find ALCHEESIES(aka altezza, euros or whatever other corny name!) for a 200SX. Trying to find a pair of those is like trying to find Michael Jackson's original nose!


they don't make them, a local shop owner told me they did once in 95, but never again


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> they don't make them, a local shop owner told me they did once in 95, but never again


I think it would look totally stupid anyway. I like euros on some cars, but NOT the 200sx!


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> I think it would look totally stupid anyway. I like euros on some cars, but NOT the 200sx!



200SX+Euros= RICE! :thumbdwn:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The only "major difference" are the side skirts. The front and rear bumpers are the exact same.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

RotaryRyan said:


> I think it would look totally stupid anyway. I like euros on some cars, but NOT the 200sx!


What's Euro about those taillights, again?

I'm not sure how this topic got onto the subject of taillights, but as always there are no, zero, nada aftermarket taillights available for the B14 200SX. NONE. EVER.

Anyway.

The front and rear bumpers from a 200SX and a Sentra are identical in fitment. The sideskirts are not. As far as I know, there's only four or five skirts available for the Sentra, the GTR, Extreme, M3 (which needs lots of modifications), Qwhees, and the Buddy Club, which I've only ever seen on Ebay.

The 200SXs have more choices, including the Drift skirts and Omega, among others.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

for GTR kit .. the front bumper and the rear bumper for 200sx and Sentra are the same, the side skirts are different.


----------

